# Que negocio montar en una zona rural??



## torrefacto (18 May 2015)

Hola, tengo 150.000 € disponibles y tenía pensado en una explotación agricola de almendro o pistacho.

Creeis que es factible vivir de ello? En su defecto. Que negocio pondríais ??


----------



## jorobachov (18 May 2015)

Granja de caracoles


----------



## Comtat_Gran (18 May 2015)

Si no tienes ni idea no te metas... te van a desplumar en dos días.

Pero almendros con riego de soporte en una zona buena suelen dar buenas rentabilidades por relativamente poco trabajo, aunque depende mucho del año. Además puedes pedir subvenciones, vienen a dar sobre unos 300 lereles por ha mas o menos.


----------



## jorobachov (18 May 2015)

Un tostadero de café torrefacto


----------



## Sigh (18 May 2015)

El sector agroganadero tienes que conocerlo muy, muy bien para poder entrar con oportunidades de ganar dinero.
Si quieres que te cuente algo del sector, primero tienes que decir en que zona vives, porque no es lo mismo el interior de Asturias que el campo valenciano...

Yo no soy muy partidario de las plantaciones para frutos secos. En el caso del pistacho hay una fortisima competencia del mercado exterior (especialmente EEUU). Creo que el fruto seco con el que si que esta habiendo incluso problemas de abastecimiento a nivel mundial en los ultimos años es la avellana. Quiza en esa direccion si que pudieses tener buenos beneficios a medio plazo.

Yo creo que lo mas barato a la hora de montar algo en terrenos en el campo y que ademas te garantiza un minimo de seguridad en ventas, es la cria de carne de ternera.
Hoy en dia hay razas especializadas en todo tipo de condiciones, y algunas son realmente resistentes y no necesitan demasiados cuidados, otras requieren muy poco alimento, etc. Por ejemplo, si tienes cierta extension con pradera y no quieres tener demasiada preocupacion por las condiciones ambientales, tienes la rubia gallega o la asturiana de valles, si quieres obtener altos rendimientos con poco alimento tienes la Belgian blue, si quieres dspreocuparte totalmente por el frio tienes la Angus, si quieres obtener buenos rendimientos y carnede calidad ofreciendo mas alimento tienes la Blonde de Aquitania o la Limousin, si quieres aprovechar terrenos muy malos y pedregosos sin preocuparte por clima ni alimento, tienes razas locales antiguas como la Cachena.
Es relativamente sencillo colocar la carne en venta, los mataderos por norma general siempre compran el producto que les ofreces aunque sea a un precio bajo, y si no te gusta el precio en un momento dado, siempre puedes esperar mas tiempo con el animal vivo para criar para carne vieja o buey. Pero por norma general siempre enconrtaras salida en los mataderos para las fabricas de embutido o para los proveedores de grandes superficies. Ademas, por tu cuenta puedes intentar hacerte proveedor de carnicerias de barrio.
Te doy unas cifras para que eches tus cuentas: una ternera de raza Rubia gallega o Belgian Blue,de entre 10 y 12 meses, nunca va a darte menos de 800€ por cabeza por mala que sea. Si trabajas con estas dos razas, por norma general deberias obtener facturaciones cercanas a los 1.000€ por cabeza de media. Si eres capaz de alimentarlas y cubrir ciertos gastos de cuidado con menos de ese dinero, es que tienes rendimiento. Yo si que soy capaz y lo cierto es que me parece un negocio relativamente muy rentable.

Hay otros negocios que ofrecen tambien rendimientos, como la miel, las flores en invernadero, el cultivo de frutos del bosque, la castaña... pero requieren mas inversion y sobre todo, mucho mas conocimiento del trabajo.


----------



## torrefacto (18 May 2015)

Sigh dijo:


> El sector agroganadero tienes que conocerlo muy, muy bien para poder entrar con oportunidades de ganar dinero.
> Si quieres que te cuente algo del sector, primero tienes que decir en que zona vives, porque no es lo mismo el interior de Asturias que el campo valenciano...
> 
> Yo no soy muy partidario de las plantaciones para frutos secos. En el caso del pistacho hay una fortisima competencia del mercado exterior (especialmente EEUU). Creo que el fruto seco con el que si que esta habiendo incluso problemas de abastecimiento a nivel mundial en los ultimos años es la avellana. Quiza en esa direccion si que pudieses tener buenos beneficios a medio plazo.
> ...



Sería en la provincia de Badajoz, tengo maquinaria agricola, pero los 150.000 sería para comprar finca rustica.


----------



## JoTaladro (18 May 2015)

Sigh dijo:


> El sector agroganadero tienes que conocerlo muy, muy bien para poder entrar con oportunidades de ganar dinero.
> Si quieres que te cuente algo del sector, primero tienes que decir en que zona vives, porque no es lo mismo el interior de Asturias que el campo valenciano...
> 
> Yo no soy muy partidario de las plantaciones para frutos secos. En el caso del pistacho hay una fortisima competencia del mercado exterior (especialmente EEUU). Creo que el fruto seco con el que si que esta habiendo incluso problemas de abastecimiento a nivel mundial en los ultimos años es la avellana. Quiza en esa direccion si que pudieses tener buenos beneficios a medio plazo.
> ...



Muchas gracias por tu comentario.

Unas cuantas preguntas de bombero:


 ¿Tienes una paridera/corrales para guardarlas?
 ¿Las alimentas en praos de tu propiedad o las tienes en corrales con pienso? Hombre, en este punto hay mucha diferencia en cuanto al terreno que necesitas, aunque según en qué zonas está tirao.
 ¿Hata que punto te implicas en el negocio? Es decir, ¿estás 24/7 por corrales, tienes empleados?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Puro (18 May 2015)

torrefacto dijo:


> Sería en la provincia de Badajoz, tengo maquinaria agricola, pero los 150.000 sería para comprar finca rustica.



Bua, con 150.000 puedes comprar la extensión que quieras en rústico. En Valencia me han llegado a ofrecer a 2€/m2 de regadío. Y me imagino que por ahí estará incluso más barato. 

Por arriba te han dicho una granja de caracoles en plan broma, me imagino, pero lo cierto es que más de una persona me ha comentado que es un negocio muy rentable, eso sí, ni idea de como funciona, pero si te interesa puedes buscar información por ahí.


----------



## MROV (18 May 2015)

Planta farlopa


----------



## energia01 (18 May 2015)

un cementerio privado


----------



## españa profunda (18 May 2015)

Sigh dijo:


> El sector agroganadero tienes que conocerlo muy, muy bien para poder entrar con oportunidades de ganar dinero.
> Si quieres que te cuente algo del sector, primero tienes que decir en que zona vives, porque no es lo mismo el interior de Asturias que el campo valenciano...
> 
> Yo no soy muy partidario de las plantaciones para frutos secos. En el caso del pistacho hay una fortisima competencia del mercado exterior (especialmente EEUU). Creo que el fruto seco con el que si que esta habiendo incluso problemas de abastecimiento a nivel mundial en los ultimos años es la avellana. Quiza en esa direccion si que pudieses tener buenos beneficios a medio plazo.
> ...



ya que veo que conoces bien el campo, dispongo de cierto terreno en extremadura, unas 6 has de dehesa y otras dos hectareas que serian para cultivar algo pero el terreno es secano , no regadio.
es una zona tradicionalmente de cerdopero es cierto que ultimamente los ganaderos dela zona estan metiendo vacas como por ejemplo ternera d retinto.
que harias tu con la finca de dehesa ? y que plantaria en la otra ? el avellano seria factible ahi ? muchas gracias.


----------



## Sigh (18 May 2015)

JoTaladro dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu comentario.
> 
> Unas cuantas preguntas de bombero:
> 
> ...



Donde estan las Rubia Gallega tengo unos recintos de chapa para que si quieren ir cuando llueve. Cuando hace sol suelen ponerse a la sombra de arboles. Son una raza durisima, la mayoria de las veces paren solas y son capaces incluso de sacar adelante la cria en medio de la nieve.
Las Belgian Blue estan fuera y pueden entrar a un establo de adobe prefabricado si quieren.

En Galicia casi nadie tiene extensivo, normalmente las dejas en campos de hierba o incluso ray grass, pero si quieres tener algo de cantidad no es suficiente para que se mantengan. Para comida, siembro unas hectareas de maiz en verano y hago ensilado, me llega para todo el año, y esas mismas fincas las uso para forraje de hierba seca en invierno-primavera y tambien me llega para todo el año. Los terneros intento que tomen leche todo el tiempo posible, y si veo que empiezan a comer, les complemento con un poco de mezcla soja/colza o alfalfa (compradas) para que engorden.

No, casi no le dedico tiempo a esto. Dedico sobre todo la parte administrativa, la gestion, hago las reparaciones que haya los findes y les llevo comida cuando toca. Yo trabajo por mi cuenta en comercio internacional. Tengo vacas porque tengo fincas familiares (mi familia tiene una explotacion de leche) y por el tema de las cuotas lacteas habia algun terreno que no utilizabamos... y porque como creci en el campo no me gusta nada perder el contacto con el trabajo con animales y tierra.
Lo cierto es que no dan demasiado trabajo, no tengo que dejarles comida a diario, y todo el tema de sembrado y ensilado de maiz y hierba lo contrato a una empresa. Como tengo familia por alli cerca, pues le echan un vistazo en el tema de partos (no suelen dar problemas) y estan por alli cuando cargan en el camion para llevarselas.

---------- Post added 18-may-2015 at 16:43 ----------




españa profunda dijo:


> ya que veo que conoces bien el campo, dispongo de cierto terreno en extremadura, unas 6 has de dehesa y otras dos hectareas que serian para cultivar algo pero el terreno es secano , no regadio.
> es una zona tradicionalmente de cerdopero es cierto que ultimamente los ganaderos dela zona estan metiendo vacas como por ejemplo ternera d retinto.
> que harias tu con la finca de dehesa ? y que plantaria en la otra ? el avellano seria factible ahi ? muchas gracias.




El cerdo creo que da mas trabajo y menos rentabilidad que la ternera.
Yo en dehesa tendria vacas para carne. Con que les pongas un telderete desmontable de madera o chapa para la lluvia van que se matan. Necesitaras una raza que aguante climas mas extremos al ser en Extremadura, por eso los que ves meten Retinta. El problema de otras como la Rubia Gallega o la Belgian Blue es que les cuesta mas aguantar el calor. En eso es muy muy importante seleccionar la raza y no tirarte a lo primero que pillas. Si no estas acostumbrado a manejar ganado por ejemplo, es muy mala idea que te metas a criar razas como la Angus Aberdeen o la Limousin, porque tienen una mala hostia impresionante.
Si te lo planteas, echale un ojo a la Retinta o a la Hereford.
Para alimentacion no lo tienes excesivamente dificil, lo que necesitaras sobre todo es traerte algo de paja de Caceres o Castilla y Leon (es muy barata, sobre 4cents. el kilo) y pienso de cereales (es lo que mas encarece la produccion de ternera). 

La avellana en España se produce sobre todo en Asturias, Castilla y Leon o Cataluña. El problema que vas a tener en Extremadura es que el avellano necesita bastante humedad, y nieblas bajas en verano.
No estoy muy familiarizado con el tema del avellano, pero comprueba si se adapta a las condiciones climaticas, puede que si. En Armenia y Turquia producen muchisima avellana y ya ves que climas se gastan...


----------



## Come sano (19 May 2015)

Lo que es viable en Galicia, no lo es en el resto de España. El pasto en Galicia es dinero fácil.

Yo te aconsejo que perseveres con el tema del fruto seco. Y que no te vuelvas loco plantando lo que no puedas atender tú mismo, o por lo menos poder controlar la explotación en persona.

Nogal, almendro, pistacho, castaño...si te interesa ocupar más mano de obra, el cerezo puede ser tu amigo.

Lo cierto es que en Extremadura tenéis unas de las mejores condiciones de pluviometria y temperaturas para cultivar árboles. Y ganado, pero para eso hay que tener muchas hectáreas.

Debes sopesar muy bien tus intenciones de trabajar tu inversión, o hacer que te la trabajen. Dependiendo de ese enfoque, es mejor hacer una cosa o otra. Y debes tener en cuenta la temporalidad de lo que montes, así como la dificultad de disponer de personal de temporada y lo que cuesta su trabajo.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (19 May 2015)

Arándanos .


Este es un cultivo novedoso con una gran demanda en Reino Unido, Dinamarca, Alemania, etc.

---------- Post added 19-may-2015 at 06:01 ----------

El arándano de la sierra onubense encuentra un hueco en Europa


----------



## Lombroso (19 May 2015)

¿Que criar terneras no trae apenas trabajo?
¿Que la inversión es mínima?
¿Vender directamente a mataderos?

En fin, ni idea de lo que se habla oiga.


----------



## wopa (19 May 2015)

Compra una finquita con buenos accesos y pozo de agua, di que has visto a la Virgen María y luego lo de siempre: agua bendita, estampitas, capillita, donaciones, milagros varios... Lo habrás visto cientos de veces. (Contrata una agencia de publicidad que te garantice confidencialidad)


----------



## torrefacto (19 May 2015)

wopa dijo:


> Compra una finquita con buenos accesos y pozo de agua, di que has visto a la Virgen María y luego lo de siempre: agua bendita, estampitas, capillita, donaciones, milagros varios... Lo habrás visto cientos de veces. (Contrata una agencia de publicidad que te garantice confidencialidad)



:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Bueno hombre, un tema serio jajaj.

Y olivar? es factible ganarse la vida con ello??

Un saludo.


----------



## alber (19 May 2015)

Monta un buen bar en el pueblo. No falla.


----------



## españa profunda (19 May 2015)

Sigh dijo:


> Donde estan las Rubia Gallega tengo unos recintos de chapa para que si quieren ir cuando llueve. Cuando hace sol suelen ponerse a la sombra de arboles. Son una raza durisima, la mayoria de las veces paren solas y son capaces incluso de sacar adelante la cria en medio de la nieve.
> Las Belgian Blue estan fuera y pueden entrar a un establo de adobe prefabricado si quieren.
> 
> En Galicia casi nadie tiene extensivo, normalmente las dejas en campos de hierba o incluso ray grass, pero si quieres tener algo de cantidad no es suficiente para que se mantengan. Para comida, siembro unas hectareas de maiz en verano y hago ensilado, me llega para todo el año, y esas mismas fincas las uso para forraje de hierba seca en invierno-primavera y tambien me llega para todo el año. Los terneros intento que tomen leche todo el tiempo posible, y si veo que empiezan a comer, les complemento con un poco de mezcla soja/colza o alfalfa (compradas) para que engorden.
> ...



gracias sigh, mirare el tema de la avellana.

---------- Post added 19-may-2015 at 08:57 ----------




Cosmopueblerino dijo:


> Lo que es viable en Galicia, no lo es en el resto de España. El pasto en Galicia es dinero fácil.
> 
> Yo te aconsejo que perseveres con el tema del fruto seco. Y que no te vuelvas loco plantando lo que no puedas atender tú mismo, o por lo menos poder controlar la explotación en persona.
> 
> ...



como bien dices cosmopueblerino, seria atenderlo yo, por eso me inclino por el tema delos arboles, por que otra buena opcion como comentan seria el arandano pero hay que trabajarlo intensivamente.
con la avellana tendria que hacer un pozo seguro, o una laguna y una bomba para regar. no seria un proyectoa corto pero es que hace años que tenemos ese trozo de tierra sin nada y me gustaria poner algo.
la aceituna ya no es viable, a no ser que tengas gran extension , pero creo que hay sobreoferta y los precios ya no son los que eran.


----------



## ACTORSECUNDARIO (19 May 2015)

Otra opción es la avicultura ecologica...huevos camperos de gallinas, huevos de oca y pato.


----------



## torrefacto (19 May 2015)

Tenía pensado comprar olivar de 30 hectareas. Es factible vivir de ello??


----------



## Sigh (19 May 2015)

Lombroso dijo:


> ¿Que criar terneras no trae apenas trabajo?
> ¿Que la inversión es mínima?
> ¿Vender directamente a mataderos?
> 
> En fin, ni idea de lo que se habla oiga.



Nada, nada, ni idea tengo vaya :rolleye:

Que da apenas trabajo, depende de lo que entiendas. A mi me gusta hacer cuerpo en el campo y no en la mierda del gimnasio. Si te va el ambiente de sofa, pues va a ser que las terneras no son lo tuyo. Si no te importa dedicar un par de findes al mes haciendo fuerza, pues es un trabajo muy sencillo y de poco esfuerzo.

No se como es en el resto de España, pero en Galicia los mataderos compran terneras y venden canales a charcuterias, grandes superficies, etc. El precio suele ser mas bajo que si haces venta a particulares o a carnicerias directamente, pero te da salida a la carne.

La inversion es ridicula si tienes las tierras. Ya me diras tu a mi que necesitas para meter 20 novillas a parir... Los establos de chapa, madera o de adobe prefabricado para vacas que pueden salir al exterior no son algo especialmente caro.

Lo que mas dinero te puedes gastar es en algun gasto medico que tengas (veterinario en algun parto, algun antibiotico por una infeccion), el seguro minimo y la comida que le vayas a dar. Y ten en cuenta que todo esto lo recuperas con la venta en menos de 1 año.

Joder, es que el negocio de criar terneras es mas sencillo que el mecanismo de un botijo: tienes una cria, inviertes en comida y algo de cuidado durante 10 meses, la vendes y te llevas la diferencia. Si lo hacemos con numeros es: la ternera me dio 1.000€, me he gastado en ella y la madre 600€, me quedan 400€ por cabeza. Si tu conoces algun negocio comparable a que teniendo 20-25 vacas te saques un sobresueldo de unos 800€ al mes, practicamente dedicando poco tiempo, hostia avisame que lo petamos los dos!!

Si tienes tierras o dinero para comprarlas, y te quieres dedicar a tiempo completo a las vacas de carne, facilmente puedes atender a 60 vacas. Es un autoempleo en el que te puedes sacar 2.000€ al mes (mas subvenciones), con cierta estabilidad, con un horario muy flexible y sin depender de un jefe ni de estar sujeto a atencion al publico.


----------



## Sigh (19 May 2015)

jesamine dijo:


> Las cosas como son, si no te dan trabajo es porque tienes pocas vacas y te ayuda alguien. Ir a cortar hierba y cargarla a diario, darles de comer dos veces al día - si es que no te viene la alimentadora - el ensilado, inseminarlas, atender los partos a veces noches enteras - la vaca es de los animales peor paridores - el ternero de turno que no mama y hay que darle biberón, las enfermedades, los abortos, las muertes con todo lo que conllevan, los problemas de la maquinaria, la limpieza diaria, los tratamientos fitosanitarios...
> .
> .
> .





Si, vengo de familia ganadera, y esa es la clave, que se como se hace todo y puedo hacerlo con poco trabajo. Para mi criar terneras es como para un sastre cortar tela.
Ademas en Galicia el campo tiene un cuidado y una inversion muy inferior a las zonas del sur de España. Por ejemplo, aqui un viejo no sabra decirte que es eso del "regadio", porque no lo hay. La hierba crece practicamente sola y la tierra es facil de trabajar, permeable y con mucho sustrato.

Las vacas de leche son las problematicas. Las Holstein y Frisonas son los putos animales mas complicados que puede haber, tanto en cuidados como en problemas, alimentacion y procesos.

Las vacas de carne es como no tenerlas comparado con las de leche, especialmente ciertas razas. No tienes porque llevarles comida todos los dias, puedes hacerlo cada dos o tres dias si estan acostumbradas. Si ademas tienes el silo de maiz cerca, casi no tienes ni que moverlo. Los partos son mucho mas sencillos en razas de carne (con alguna excepcion como las Charolais), y si estan en el exterior suelen parir solas de noche. Los terneros tambien suelen tomar leche por ellos mismos. Las inseminaciones en leche son muy complicadas porque la seleccion genetica es muy alta y se emplea semen de toros probados y seleccionados de EEUU o Canada, pero en las de carne simplemente puedes tener un toro con las vacas.

Donde yo he crecido, las unicas granjas que cerraron fueron las de avestruz y las de leche de vaca que eran pequeñas. Las demas siguen funcionando, y hay una de conejos que le va especialmente bien.
Las de cerdo dan mas trabajo que las de vacas de carne. Las que mas trabajo de todas dan son las de vacas de leche, y las que menos las de vacas de carne o las de conejos. Todo lo que tienes que ordeñar, da mucho trabajo.

Los bueyes son rentables porque hay muy pocos. Cada buey puede darte unos 700€ por año de beneficio, vendiendolo a los 4 años. Dan muuuy poco trabajo.

La gente que se dedica a vacas de carne es por herencia, pero no porque sea mal negocio, sino porque el resto de la gente no quiere. Las vacas, el campo, la mierda, eso no es cool y no va con urbanitas. No es por otra razon. Por lo demas, comprarte terrenos en Asturias o en Lugo es algo bastante mas barato que muchos otros negocios que se montan hoy en dia y que si que son ruinosos.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (19 May 2015)

Una casa putas

Vale, ya está dicho...


----------



## Sigh (19 May 2015)

jesamine dijo:


> No tenía ni idea de que a las vacas les podías dar de comer para varios días. Por mi zona - también Galicia - normalmente van por la mañana a cortar hierba y se la dan a diario, junto con silo y pienso. Dos veces al día. Cuando no hay pasto les dan paja. Pero si es como dices ya se simplifica bastante más la cosa.
> 
> 
> Las vacas de carne me consta que también tienen problemas de parto.
> ...




Yo tampoco tendria una explotacion de leche nunca sin empleados. Es un puto castigo. Es un trabajo duro, que requiere mayor inversion economica, que es muy complicado ser competitivo y que casi no tienes vacaciones.
Pero las de carne son algo completamente distinto, no hay comparacion, porque incluso si necesitases empleados te sirve gente con menor cualificacion... en una granja de leche necesitas gente "con estudios" que trabaje bien, porque sino cuando vuelves tienes una macroinfeccion generalizada en todas las vacas y has bajado en la produccion la mitad. Y eso cuesta mas dinero.

A las vacas lo que tienes que hacer es acostumbrarlas. Son animales de una rutina, hacen todo a la misma hora del dia y los mismos dias. Por ejemplo, la mayoria de granjas grandes de leche preparan una mezcla de piensos y forrajes en un mezclador y luego se la reparten a los animales. Suelen preparar para dos dias a la vez y luego las vacas van comiendo durante ese tiempo. En las de carne lo importante es que tengan comida en los comederos y que le des la suficiente como para que no pasen hambre. No comen demasiado, son razas seleccionadas para producir mucha carne con poca comida (no como las de leche, que son putas sierras de comida y agua). Y las crias suelen tomar leche de sus madres, muchas pueden hacerlo incluso hasta los 6 meses. Despues les das algo de silo de maiz y algun forraje para que engorden los ultimos meses y las vendes.

La ternera es como todo, no te saca de pobre si no tienes volumen de negocio, pero si ya tienes mas cabezas pues empiezas a ganar pasta. Si tienes menor espacio de terreno y traes algo de alimento (paja, colza, alfalfa...) puedes llegar a mantener por tu mismo un numero interesante de animales y lograrles cierta rentabilidad. Y eso ya da pasta.


----------



## Wodans (19 May 2015)

Un hijo de ganaderos me dijo que cuanto más antigua y menos especializada sea la raza más fácil de mantener y más resistente es.


----------



## Sigh (19 May 2015)

Wodans dijo:


> Un hijo de ganaderos me dijo que cuanto más antigua y menos especializada sea la raza más fácil de mantener y más resistente es.



Como todo, depende, pero por norma general las razas mas antiguas son mas resistentes.

Hay razas autoctonas, de estas que quedan muy pocas en las montañas de Ourense y Leon, que son capaces de vivir en la nieve sin refugio y comer solo arbustos y hierbajos.

La Cachena lo aguanta todo:








En equilibrio entre produccion y resistencia, para mi la ideal es la rubia gallega:








Y para producir mucha cantidad de carne con poco alimento, los Belgian Blue son Dios:


----------



## Wodans (19 May 2015)

La cachena parece un uro, se nota que es una raza muy antigua. La última parece que vaya hasta arriba de esteroides.


----------



## DONK (19 May 2015)

Me dijeron el otro dia que las granjas no dan un duro,la leche tampoco,en el pueblo todos trabajando por pipas,les salva que la comida la plantan ellos y tienen cerdos y terneras.

Un familiar tiene una explotacion de vacas de unas 70 cabezas y va tirando,pero es un exclavo y ademas es un negocio jodido.

Sobre almendros y eso ya no se nada.De todas formas aunque tengas 150k no significa que tengas que invertirlo todo,hazte con unos invernaderos por unos pocos miles y ya vas mirando si la cosa tieen futuro,vendiendolo en ferias ydemas debe dar algo de dinero.


----------



## Cui Bono (19 May 2015)

Creo que eso no son vacas ¿eh? A no ser que ahora tengan solo dos "ubres".


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (19 May 2015)

En menudo foro has ido a pedir consejo sobre algo así...

---------- Post added 19-may-2015 at 19:31 ----------




comtat_gran dijo:


> si no tienes ni idea no te metas... Te van a desplumar en dos días.



*fin del hilo, por favor vayan desalojando.*


----------



## Sigh (19 May 2015)

indenaiks dijo:


> Creo que eso no son vacas ¿eh? A no ser que ahora tengan solo dos "ubres".



Pues no, obviamente son toros :: Las fotos las pongo por la raza, porque sean vacas ::

---------- Post added 19-may-2015 at 22:08 ----------




El Cuidador dijo:


> Me dijeron el otro dia que las granjas no dan un duro,la leche tampoco,en el pueblo todos trabajando por pipas,les salva que la comida la plantan ellos y tienen cerdos y terneras.
> 
> Un familiar tiene una explotacion de vacas de unas 70 cabezas y va tirando,pero es un exclavo y ademas es un negocio jodido.
> 
> Sobre almendros y eso ya no se nada.De todas formas aunque tengas 150k no significa que tengas que invertirlo todo,hazte con unos invernaderos por unos pocos miles y ya vas mirando si la cosa tieen futuro,vendiendolo en ferias ydemas debe dar algo de dinero.



Los invernaderos no son mal negocio, pero el margen es inferior que con ganado y los vaivenes de los precios te afectan mas.

Las granjas, la pesca, el marisqueo, la agricultura, etc; llevan desde principios de los 90 "sin dar nada". Pero luego los que tienen granjas nunca estan desempleados, tienen horarios flexibles en el dia a dia, ganan mas dinero que gran parte de las clases medias urbanas, etc.
"Quejate Juan... a ver si dan subvencion..."

Las granjas de leche no dan rentabilidad por cuestion de tamaño. No es normal que haya granjas de 10 vacas y digan que no dan para vivir. Normal, coño. A pesar de que si que es verdad que estamos en una epoca especialmente delicada por el bajo precio.

---------- Post added 19-may-2015 at 22:11 ----------




El porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> *fin del hilo, por favor vayan desalojando.*



Tio, si por ti fuese en España solo montabamos bares y tiendas online. Asi no hay Dios que haga un pais, de verdad eh...::


----------



## eloy_85 (19 May 2015)

alber dijo:


> Monta un buen bar en el pueblo. No falla.



y saca terraza en verano

---------- Post added 19-may-2015 at 23:54 ----------




Sigh dijo:


>



a ese bicho cuanto winstrol le han dado? :: ::

---------- Post added 19-may-2015 at 23:59 ----------

pd pido disculpas por parecer que estoy troleando un hilo interesante


----------



## Sigh (20 May 2015)

eloy_85 dijo:


> a ese bicho cuanto winstrol le han dado? :: ::



Nada, esa raza es asi. Es un error comun que lo confundan con un toro de otra raza dopado.
Es mas, hay muchas ONGs y grupos de activistas que utilizan imagenes de los Belgian Blue diciendo que son animales modificados geneticamente para protestar contra los transgenicos.
Y nada mas lejos de la realidad, es una raza obtenida por seleccion natural.


----------



## Nerblu (22 May 2015)

Puro dijo:


> Bua, con 150.000 puedes comprar la extensión que quieras en rústico. En Valencia me han llegado a ofrecer a 2€/m2 de regadío. Y me imagino que por ahí estará incluso más barato.
> 
> Por arriba te han dicho una granja de caracoles en plan broma, me imagino, pero lo cierto es que más de una persona me ha comentado que es un negocio muy rentable, eso sí, ni idea de como funciona, pero si te interesa puedes buscar información por ahí.




Que va.. yo voy detras de un terreno de 23 hectareas para montar una hipica/ cultivos y solo el terreno ya me cuesta 150.000 lereles...


----------



## Puro (22 May 2015)

Nerblu dijo:


> Que va.. yo voy detras de un terreno de 23 hectareas para montar una hipica/ cultivos y solo el terreno ya me cuesta 150.000 lereles...



Se puede construir una hípica en terreno rústico? Y bueno es que 23 hectáreas son muchas hectareas. O por lo menos para lo que estoy acostumbrado claro.


----------



## Nerblu (23 May 2015)

Puro dijo:


> Se puede construir una hípica en terreno rústico? Y bueno es que 23 hectáreas son muchas hectareas. O por lo menos para lo que estoy acostumbrado claro.



En el terreno que quiero si, ya que aprobado por Ayuntamiento y Generalitat. Ademas cuenta con un anteproyecto.

Para lo que yo quiero necesito bastante terreno.. ya que pretendo montar un hibrido entre hipica y plantación.


----------



## españa profunda (25 May 2015)

que pensáis sobre el cultivo del almendro en secano ?


----------

